# Been Leaked, 2018 Mathews Triax



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ugly - Typical Mathews.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Stubby bottom.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

This is not serious, is it ? I will be waiting for the countdown and this is not what I want to see, that is the ugliest release of year if so.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I believe the mods will shut this down, I think it happened last year also.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

30" A to A ? No thanks.


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

that's an ugly B right there.


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

What a bottom cam


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

That made me flinch. A look only a fanboy could love haha. I am glad that they apparently put more weight on bottom to counter the top heavy design of their last several bows. That was my first impression of the Halons when I shot them. They were top heavy and I hated it.


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

Soooo same ATA as initial Halon, same cams, probably similar weight, and slightly different aesthetics.....

Welcome to the state of bow manufacturing in late 2017. Everything has already been done but they are going to tell you this one is somehow better than last year's, at an "improved" price of course


----------



## MBG Hunter (May 17, 2017)

highwaynorth said:


> 30" A to A ? No thanks.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Time for all the "is Mathews struggling" threads. Hold on tight.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

Damn thats an abortion of a bow.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

The location of the Harmonic Stabilizer will make all the difference...Not! Looks like it was an original Halon prototype...Typical Mathews...30" then 32" back to 30" maybe a 28" mixed in...Good luck with that eyesore...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Etheis said:


> Time for all the "is Mathews struggling" threads. Hold on tight.


True.
Struggling for sure but not in the fashion the haters believe.
I’m looking forward to shooting whatever they release, although I’m not brand loyal.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe it's a weird prototype???
I found several pics up already on the web. But it sure does look like a Halon.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Mathews is absolutely ?struggling? if that?s their flagship for 2018. That this is ugly and the amount of reflex on that riser is scary. No thanks - not a tiny little bit of that bow interests me. Shocked they did this only 2 years after original Halon (which many are shooting as they prefer the moderately heavy weight over the even heavier 32 with no other real changes). Now they have a Halon retread and frankly the original Halon looks WAY better.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I sure hope that's fake!!! I'm not planning on getting a new hunting bow (target bow maybe) this year but, if this is the "Flagship" offering next year, I'll definitely be going with something else!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Could be that it is the female bow that is being offered?


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

That has got to be a joke...right? Looks like the old PSE Baby G


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

Good lord that thing is hideous. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

It’s probably real. This is from the Mathews instagram. The background appears to be the bottom of the riser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

To go from the Halon to this is like going from brownies to rotten cake.......


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

AZSpaniol said:


> It’s probably real. This is from the Mathews instagram. The background appears to be the bottom of the riser. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may be right!! ^^^^

It looks so funny with the grip that low.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> New Mathews Triax has been leaked
> 30in ATA, more weight on bottom to offset the top heavy design
> 340ish ATA and RR forest pattern.


So does anyone know what actually "NEW" for 2018??


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

If it's real, why is it named after an old Hoyt Limb pocket ?


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I doubt that guy knows


----------



## tyohshooter (Jun 21, 2016)

When Hoyt added weight to the bottom of the bow to make it balanced so many complained about how heavy it is. Can you imagine an already heavy Mathews with added weight? I don't personally mind a heavy bow if it balances well but some will fuss. I'm not a Mathews fan by any means but I still hope that this is fake or at least one of thier price point bows.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

With the extra weight, you could use it as a club...:wink:


----------



## Hogie76 (Jul 24, 2016)

What an abomination! I’ll keep my 2016 halon 6.


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like it's shorter than 30 inches. 28 maybe?


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I never care but these things but, golly that is ugly!


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I think everyone needs to take 3 deep inhales count to 10 backward and wait until Mathews actually releases their bows before passing judgement.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

I planned on getting the 5" version of whatever they brought out for '18, but that is hideous.. I'll be in search of a Halon 32/5 (if that's really the '18 flagship) and I feel like I won't be alone in that search, unfortunately for me..


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Halon is hideous... TRX is hideous, and most of the recent others are as well. Mathews fans don't seem to care about looks... and really why should they? A bow is a tool not a prom date.


----------



## LSUGOLFER (Nov 1, 2013)

Do the lower limbs seem longer on the bottom to anyone?


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

bghunter7311 said:


> I think everyone needs to take 3 deep inhales count to 10 backward and wait until Mathews actually releases their bows before passing judgement.









Looks like the top from their video...


----------



## H80Hunter (Jan 23, 2016)

Good thing bows are for shooting and not art pieces. 

I also don’t get too excited about these things AND I understand that looks are a part of it for us hunters, but why pass judgement without ever even drawing one?


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

nestly said:


> Halon is hideous... TRX is hideous, and most of the recent others are as well. Mathews fans don't seem to care about looks... and really why should they? A bow is a tool not a prom date.


There are many types of hunters some who get all the coolest looking camo binoculars etc and then those who are concerned with what actually makes them a better hunter. Not that you can't be both but in my experience its often two different people.

When the appearance is your first concern it reminds me of the girl with a 6 cylinder mustang "but its a pretty color"


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Decent specs but let’s wait and see how it shoots .


----------



## TexasSkullworks (Aug 25, 2017)

I was waiting on Mathews 2018 before I made my decision... if this turns out to be true.... how disappointing.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Good concept. Horrible execution of said concept.


----------



## westender (Sep 25, 2017)

Haven’t Mathews bows always been “different” looking . . different in an unusual kind of way from most other manufacturers? Would you really expect anything different from Mathews? That’s why I don’t really understand the negativity in this post . . it doesn’t seem to make much sense to me. The straight riser has always looked “different” to me and I think people either like it . . or they don’t. Maybe that’s why my HTR (still waiting for it to arrive) will be my first Mathers ever! I’m a believer that ‘form follows function’ and function is something that Mathews has been very good at over the years. Just say’in. I’ll be very interested to hear first impressions after someone has actually shot one . . if this is actually what hits the shops.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

4IDARCHER said:


> Could be that it is the female bow that is being offered?


April 1st came early.........................


----------



## jjenks (Mar 1, 2015)

Don?t know if this is real or not. It?s not the best looking bow I?ve ever seen. But everyone complains that bows are not getting any better or bow companies are just tweaking this or that and calling it a leap in technology. My question is how are the bow companies going to make any real improvements if they just keep making the same cookie cutter bows. This could be the best shooting bow ever made


----------



## billstallings (Jun 28, 2010)

patches2565 said:


> Good lord that thing is hideous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Looks like my mother in law


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

As long as this thread has been up I’m going to say that is not the 2018 flagship.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Quieter, lighter, and fuglier than ever


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

WOW. The Mathews hate is real. I’ll have to agree with bghunter. You fellas sound like a bunch of teenage girls. Eewwwwwwww. It’s not pretty. I’m not even a Mathews shooter at the moment so I have no bias. Personally I would love to see the creation some of these Joan rivers bow critics could put out.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

If it’s quiet, fast, smooth, and light. I’ll shoot it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drw679 (Dec 12, 2011)

Im not a Mathews guy or any brand loyalist and havent followed Mathews to speak of. I bet that these were the same conversations that were being had when the Halon came out also. And then the Halon 32. But, it sure seems like they have been great shooting bows judging from the Mathews forum and the feedback from my local shop. The original Halon was a departure from anything they built in the past but in hindsight, one of the best selling, shooting Mathews ever. Correct me if I am wrong but just an observation.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

I’m sure it’s a decent shooter and I’m anxious to shoot it as I am every year for every new release. And I’ll base my decision on that real life shooting it


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

Clearly the Halon series bows sold very well, hence why there is minimal changes for 2018


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Could anything be less interesting that a bow so short it should be turned horizontal and connected to a gun stock?....lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JRinNE (Sep 16, 2013)

nestly said:


> Halon is hideous... TRX is hideous, and most of the recent others are as well. Mathews fans don't seem to care about looks... and really why should they? * A bow is a tool not a prom date*.


Don’t have to be pretty to perform well :wink:


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

bstring said:


> WOW. The Mathews hate is real. I’ll have to agree with bghunter. You fellas sound like a bunch of teenage girls. Eewwwwwwww. It’s not pretty. I’m not even a Mathews shooter at the moment so I have no bias. Personally I would love to see the creation some of these Joan rivers bow critics could put out.


In all fairness the Z7 was shredded by people on here when released. It went on to be their best selling mathews to date.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Appearance should be far behind the actual performance when buying a bow.


----------



## kenny134a (Jan 20, 2015)

ukey: was really hoping for a 33 or 34 ata


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]. Now I want to see the longer version 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Same here


Deadeye1205 said:


> If it’s quiet, fast, smooth, and light. I’ll shoot it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Wonder what people said when the MQ32 came out?


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Ugly at first, But it's kind of growing on me. I bet it's a pretty sweet shooter.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Deadeye1205 said:


> If it’s quiet, fast, smooth, and light. I’ll shoot it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree, I am all about specs and thumping critters, I could care less what a bow looks like.


----------



## Jduff44 (Mar 29, 2017)

Please just be lighter. At the top end of 4 lbs my 35” halon x I use for target is about the max weight I want to shoot after I add accessories. But no thanks for a hunting bow. And honestly I don’t want a light bow I’m trying to get rid of my carbon right now it’s too light


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Knowing Mathews they let this get leaked just to generate hype and even more will be watching tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

When you think about it though they now have hunting bows at 28", 30" and 32" albeit 2 of those are Halons. Maybe the 28" is Triax because it was the 3rd to be introduced?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

what time is the release?


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

mass weight?


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

It is kind of weird looking. The new Hoyt is Sexy but got to give Mathews an in hand experience before shooting it down. Shooting Halon 32 now which is for sale in mint condition fully loaded. On for pics and info. As far as the new bow goes I?ll shoot it tomorrow and see how we feel then but honestly miss my Z7 which is what was sold to get the Halon. Shorter ata is nice in trees and tight trails


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

drw679 said:


> Im not a Mathews guy or any brand loyalist and havent followed Mathews to speak of. I bet that these were the same conversations that were being had when the Halon came out also. And then the Halon 32. But, it sure seems like they have been great shooting bows judging from the Mathews forum and the feedback from my local shop. The original Halon was a departure from anything they built in the past but in hindsight, one of the best selling, shooting Mathews ever. Correct me if I am wrong but just an observation.


Same as when the Switchback came out and the MQ and everything in between every year.

Same as the when the ultratec or the bear first strike or whitetail and everything every year in between.

Oh, same as the ...... you get the idea.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

drw679 said:


> Im not a Mathews guy or any brand loyalist and havent followed Mathews to speak of. I bet that these were the same conversations that were being had when the Halon came out also. And then the Halon 32. But, it sure seems like they have been great shooting bows judging from the Mathews forum and the feedback from my local shop. The original Halon was a departure from anything they built in the past but in hindsight, one of the best selling, shooting Mathews ever. Correct me if I am wrong but just an observation.


This X2....I am a Mathews guy....I don't plan on buying another new bow this year....but they will sell 1000's of whatever bow they produce & market as there flagship bow.....its just a fact.


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

DMAX-HD said:


> When you think about it though they now have hunting bows at 28", 30" and 32" albeit 2 of those are Halons. *Maybe the 28" is Triax because it was the 3rd to be introduced?*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yep, very good thought there. That's a whole lot more believable than them offering 3 different ATA versions in one year.


----------



## kentuckybowman (Sep 5, 2016)

criticize all you want, mathews will sell the hell out of them and laugh at you all the way to the bank


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm waiting for Mathews to be out before I shoot any of the new bow's. This Friday I'm going to go shoot Hoyt, PSE, Mathews and BowTech and decide from there. A bow's looks though is way way down on My list for buying a bow, how it feels to Me and performs is all that matters.


----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)

kentuckybowman said:


> criticize all you want, mathews will sell the hell out of them and laugh at you all the way to the bank


Yep- they’re in the business of selling bows and a 28 ata hunting bow will sell.
Stealth- light, maneuverable and hard hitting.... sold


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Don't mind the look of it honestly, not the best looking bow but if it shoots good its looks wouldn't scare me off.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Whatever it is, that lower cam is just ginormous. It looks the same size as a wagon wheel. Hope it shoots better than it looks.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

griffwar said:


> I'm waiting for Mathews to be out before I shoot any of the new bow's. This Friday I'm going to go shoot Hoyt, PSE, Mathews and BowTech and decide from there. A bow's looks though is way way down on My list for buying a bow, how it feels to Me and performs is all that matters.


My plan as well.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

bghunter7311 said:


> I think everyone needs to take 3 deep inhales count to 10 backward and wait until Mathews actually releases their bows before passing judgement.


How dare you bring respectable reason into a Mathews bashfest thread?! You must be new here.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

NYyotekiller said:


> Whatever it is, that lower cam is just ginormous. It looks the same size as a wagon wheel. Hope it shoots better than it looks.


Its just the angle of the pic, the top cam is the same size. Same cam as a Halon and yes they are huge.


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Midwest whitetails over on Instagram posted the pic of the bow. Also read that they were gonna offer it in a 28”, 31” and 33” axle to axle model. Just what I read in his post. We shall see what’s in store


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The guy that posted it is not the Midwest whitetails you think of. It is a guy that calls himself _midwest_whitetails1 or something like that. I know exactly where he got his info from. I am not 100% there will be 3 versions but we will see.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

it is so ugly, yet kind of cool looking at the same time.


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

There are other bows out there that offer performance and don't look like Rosie O'Donnell's nasty parts. 

No need to compromise.


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

I think all the same comments were made when the z7 extreme came out, then the Creed XS- both still sell like hot cakes in the classifieds.


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

NYyotekiller said:


> Whatever it is, that lower cam is just ginormous. It looks the same size as a wagon wheel. Hope it shoots better than it looks.


Like dnv23 said, the cams are the same as the Halon and Halon 32 aka crosscentric cams. They are certainly large, no denying that.


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

FlyfishPA said:


> There are other bows out there that offer performance and don't look like Rosie O'Donnell's nasty parts.
> 
> No need to compromise.


So are you ready to rescind saying that me buying a 17 model (Halon 7) prior to the 18 release was a "fruitless exercise"? :set1_rolf2:


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The HTR and Halons are super bows, this one will be too. 
I bet the bow has a nice draw, super quiet, dead and with decent speed-typical Mathews that will sell a trillion.

Mathews has done it right for a very long time, the 2018's will be no different.
Nothing that really blows you away, just a super solid nice shooting bow.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Goneoutdoors said:


> what time is the release?


8 am I was told


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

Jbird22 said:


> So are you ready to rescind saying that me buying a 17 model (Halon 7) prior to the 18 release was a "fruitless exercise"? :set1_rolf2:


Yes, you were prescient.:embara:


----------



## Polock21 (May 18, 2013)

I don't blame Mathews. Why introduce new technology when every other company is playing catch up? I bet in two years they drop the hammer on a new design/technology. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

FlyfishPA said:


> Yes, you were prescient.:embara:


:shade:


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Polock21 said:


> I don't blame Mathews. Why introduce new technology when every other company is playing catch up? I bet in two years they drop the hammer on a new design/technology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao ... this guy ^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> The guy that posted it is not the Midwest whitetails you think of. It is a guy that calls himself _midwest_whitetails1 or something like that. I know exactly where he got his info from. I am not 100% there will be 3 versions but we will see.


Yea figures. Just going off what he posted. Looking forward to shooting it and see how it performs. Many nice bows out there this year should be fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

BucksnBass525 said:


> The HTR and Halons are super bows, this one will be too.
> I bet the bow has a nice draw, super quiet, dead and with decent speed-typical Mathews that will sell a trillion.
> 
> Mathews has done it right for a very long time, the 2018's will be no different.
> Nothing that really blows you away, just a super solid nice shooting bow.


I kinda consider the HTR a fail. Apparently people didn't care for a slow bow with an awful draw? They certainly didn't build off that platform like they did others. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

BucksnBass525 said:


> The HTR and Halons are super bows, this one will be too.
> I bet the bow has a nice draw, super quiet, dead and with decent speed-typical Mathews that will sell a trillion.
> 
> Mathews has done it right for a very long time, the 2018's will be no different.
> Nothing that really blows you away, just a super solid nice shooting bow.


Well said.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

DMAX-HD said:


> I kinda consider the HTR a fail. Apparently people didn't care for a slow bow with an awful draw? They certainly didn't build off that platform like they did others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You would be sadly mistaken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Polock21 said:


> I don't blame Mathews. Why introduce new technology when every other company is playing catch up? I bet in two years they drop the hammer on a new design/technology.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Epic trolling.

EPIC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

The ugliness is in the eye of the beholder. Some guys will match there wheels on their trucks with their grills and think they are cool but can’t pull a wet diaper across the parking lot. Same with a bow. Pretty doesn’t sling a arrow and kill animals. 

4IDARCHER thanks for the post I️ thought all hope was lost!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

Ugly doesn't sling an arrow and kill animals, either. The bow does.

Might as well shoot an attractive one.


----------



## Polock21 (May 18, 2013)

bambikiller said:


> Lmao ... this guy ^^^^
> 
> All you need to do is look at what Bowtech and Hoyt released...🤷*♂ Elite will be toast with the stunt Chris Brackett just pulled.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

FlyfishPA said:


> Ugly doesn't sling an arrow and kill animals, either. The bow does.
> 
> Might as well shoot an attractive one.



Actually if you break it down the bow does nothing the user doesn’t do. The bow does nothing but sits there till you pull it back so which came first, the chicken or the egg?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

It’s not the way the bow looks that bothers me, it’s the 28” ATA that I don’t like. I hope they are releasing a little longer ATA as well this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Did someone confirm 28ata that is a bit short for me of so.


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

bambikiller said:


> Lmao ... this guy ^^^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You say that but it's clear the way the sport is going. Thin wider split limbs and super large cams. Pretty sure Mathews introduced first and everyone's following suit.


----------



## mathews3 (Jun 25, 2017)

Polock21 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is he referring to that Chris Brackett did?


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

Grip doesn’t appear to fit and doesn’t look like it has a riser shelf when you zoom in on the pic. Real or not, I don’t think it’s actually a finished product, maybe a prototype.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

drw679 said:


> Im not a Mathews guy or any brand loyalist and havent followed Mathews to speak of. I bet that these were the same conversations that were being had when the Halon came out also. And then the Halon 32. But, it sure seems like they have been great shooting bows judging from the Mathews forum and the feedback from my local shop. The original Halon was a departure from anything they built in the past but in hindsight, one of the best selling, shooting Mathews ever. Correct me if I am wrong but just an observation.


This is nothing. 

You should’ve seen the posts when the Z7
was introduced with the gridlock riser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

bghunter7311 said:


> Did someone confirm 28ata that is a bit short for me of so.


If you check the thread in the Mathews forum it shows the full specs out of the Mathews catalog, it’s definitely 28” ATA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

I have one on order and just as in past years I’ll do a review on it. Mathews usually impresses me with their technology regarding stealth and stability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I'm a Mathews fan but I wouldn't want that ugly little bugger for free !
I'm hoping this bow is a bad joke and not real.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I agree I had my mind set on buying a new bow and was hoping Mathews did anything which didn't have to be much for me to order one. I'm hoping this isn't the only model being released maybe getting that cam Hanes fan boy Hoyt rig after all or abused Halon.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

If that picture real a lot of Halons will be sold this year too.


----------



## Frank-the-5th (Apr 3, 2014)

cope-77 said:


> Grip doesn’t appear to fit and doesn’t look like it has a riser shelf when you zoom in on the pic. Real or not, I don’t think it’s actually a finished product, maybe a prototype.


Neither do I️. The last time a Mathews bow leaked it was down within the hour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Another ugly waffle iron......


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

On the spec sheet it states that this is the quietest most shock free bow Mathews has ever developed. If you've had to the opportunity to shoot a tuned Halon then you know how significant this will be. The halon was the real deal when it comes to the lack of noise and vibration.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

azscorpion said:


> Another ugly waffle iron......


Go home Ramen noodle riser , you're broke.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

This is 100% a guess. But could they have made the bottom riser ugly and short like that to get "True Center" or whatever they are calling it like hoyt and prime has done??


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

jtelarkin08 said:


> This is 100% a guess. But could they have made the bottom riser ugly and short like that to get "True Center" or whatever they are calling it like hoyt and prime has done??


That is exactly why they did it. Keeps weight down low. I wonder just how quiet it really is?


----------



## MRHighCountry (Oct 25, 2017)

jtelarkin08 said:


> This is 100% a guess. But could they have made the bottom riser ugly and short like that to get "True Center" or whatever they are calling it like hoyt and prime has done??


What Hoyt and Prime are doing is two completely different things.

Hoyt lowered the grip and put the nocking point in the center of the bow.

Prime raised the grip placing it in the center of the bow.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

MRHighCountry said:


> What Hoyt and Prime are doing is two completely different things.
> 
> Hoyt lowered the grip and put the nocking point in the center of the bow.
> 
> Prime raised the grip placing it in the center of the bow.


ah i thought they did the same thing. I havent shot either of them.


----------



## codywaynemay (Oct 20, 2017)

I don't like it at all.


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

2016 - Halon 30; 2017 - Halon 32; 2018 - Halon 28 (ergo..."Triax")


----------



## spyderGelement (Apr 15, 2013)

***....really? this ugly thing? jesus help them


----------



## Huntersdad97 (Mar 16, 2009)

Probably ought to get on up to the Mathews plant for the going out of business liquidation sale........LOL!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

28" ATA :sad:, 4.46 lbs :sad:, but 343 fps :teeth:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

so i guess that is it..ata?


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

I was hoping Mathews would bring something great this year after owning a Halon 32 which was a phenominal bow. I'm ok with the looks of the Triax, but when the ata is less than my draw length, no thanks. Right now, looks like the Realm X is the direction I'll head.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Goneoutdoors said:


> so i guess that is it..ata?


28” ata
6” bh
345 fps


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

It was probably in their 5 year plan with the designs roughed out already when they released the 30" Halon; i.e., that they would release different Axial to Axial versions for 2017 and 2018. I sure hope their engineers have been working up a really knock-out, innovative bow for next year while this Triax plan played out.


----------



## Ecrank (May 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/dJDj92pldAE


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

rodney482 said:


> 28” ata
> 6” bh
> 345 fps



...but don't forget, "with the very large cams and long riser it shoots like a longer bow"... :cheers:


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ecrank said:


> https://youtu.be/dJDj92pldAE


Everything he says about a short ATA bow is true. I'm not sure why hunters especially, cry about short bows when I guarantee 90% of the shots you have ever taken on game are under 30yds. I like short maneuverable bows. Apparently a bunch of other people do too if this is the bow they are selling this year.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the black.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

nick060200 said:


> Everything he says about a short ATA bow is true. I'm not sure why hunters especially, cry about short bows when I guarantee 90% of the shots you have ever taken on game are under 30yds. I like short maneuverable bows. Apparently a bunch of other people do too if this is the bow they are selling this year.


I didnt feel comfortable shooting a 30.5" ATA bow. Trying to anchor was a bit awkward. My DL is 30-30.5". The shortest I feel comfortable with is 32" ATA. I can only imagine trying to shoot a 28" ATA.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm scratching my head on this one. I thought they were headed in the right direction with the Halon 32. A 34" ATA model would have been perfect I believe. 28" ATA is way to short for me to feel comfortable. Maybe they have a 34" model planned for release later on if sales slump on the Triax. Not sure about that bottom thing sticking out either. It takes away from the aesthetics of the bow. I am a bit disappointed with the flagship this year to be honest.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

enkriss said:


> I didnt feel comfortable shooting a 30.5" ATA bow. Trying to anchor was a bit awkward. My DL is 30-30.5". The shortest I feel comfortable with is 32" ATA. I can only imagine trying to shoot a 28" ATA.


That's a good point. I shoot 28" draw so I guess I'm only speaking on my experience.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

gymrat70 said:


> A 34" ATA model would have been perfect I believe.


What's wrong with the Halon X?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ingo said:


> What's wrong with the Halon X?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nothing and good point, but in the context of a flagship hunting bow the Halon X doesn't pop into my mind. The X is more of a target bow and the specs lean that way. 

I will concede that the Halon 32 already fills the gap of a slightly longer ATA hunting bow so folks still have a choice if not comfortable with a 28" ATA. 

I'm just trying to follow the logic behind this release. It doesn't have the 5", 6", or 7" BH options like the Halon series so it doesn't seem to be a replacement. It's pretty much just a shorter Halon.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mathews couldn't care less about a handful of guys on ArcheryTalk looking for a longer ATA bow, they will sell truckloads of these to the rest of the nation.
Compact, dead, quiet and fast. This bow is going to be better than you may think, I like it.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

Its a 28 ATA Halon...no room to add the Harmonic Stabilizer on the back of the riser...put it up front and call it "enhanced"...Uh...okay. Kool-Aid is now being served...


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

gymrat70 said:


> Nothing and good point, but in the context of a flagship hunting bow the Halon X doesn't pop into my mind. The X is more of a target bow and the specs lean that way.
> 
> I will concede that the Halon 32 already fills the gap of a slightly longer ATA hunting bow so folks still have a choice if not comfortable with a 28" ATA.
> 
> I'm just trying to follow the logic behind this release. It doesn't have the 5", 6", or 7" BH options like the Halon series so it doesn't seem to be a replacement. It's pretty much just a shorter Halon.


It would be nice if there was a 340IBO Halon X. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I'll shoot it but.... I doubt it will be able to get me to part with my current bow.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ingo said:


> It would be nice if there was a 340IBO Halon X.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I couldn't get to the bow shop fast enough.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Mathews couldn't care less about a handful of guys on ArcheryTalk looking for a longer ATA bow, they will sell truckloads of these to the rest of the nation.
> Compact, dead, quiet and fast. This bow is going to be better than you may think, I like it.


Although I prefer longer, AtA bows, this is absolutely correct. 

SCFox


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I can't wait to try one, I like the look!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Mathews couldn't care less about a handful of guys on ArcheryTalk looking for a longer ATA bow, they will sell truckloads of these to the rest of the nation.
> Compact, dead, quiet and fast. This bow is going to be better than you may think, I like it.


My prediction in another thread and to a buddy at 6am this morning was "AT will hate it, but itll be one of the top selling bows for Mathews in the last 10 years" lol.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Interesting....o
I struggles shooting the Z7 Xtreme when it came out. I am not tall, 5'10! But I seem to struggle with a shorter ATA bow. 28 might be too short for me. Would like to hear feedback from those who have actually shot the new bow. I hunted with the Halon last year and sold it after the season, just wasn't for me.


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

How do these short little bows keep getting heavier and heavier? 4.4 lbs is almost a whole pound heavier than the bows Mathews (and the industry as a whole) was releasing just a couple years ago


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Stick12 said:


> How do these short little bows keep getting heavier and heavier? 4.4 lbs is almost a whole pound heavier than the bows Mathews (and the industry as a whole) was releasing just a couple years ago


No. The original Halon was 4.55 while the Halon 32 was 4.7. This one is actually the lightest halon at 4.4.


----------



## ucsdryder (Jul 14, 2005)

I’m astonished that people care what it looks like. Who freaking cares?! Probably the same guys that need to be dressed head to toe in the latest Sitka pattern and must have all their accessories on their hunting pack be the same color. SMH...

Care about the specs, performance and shootability.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

ucsdryder said:


> I’m astonished that people care what it looks like. Who freaking cares?! Probably the same guys that need to be dressed head to toe in the latest Sitka pattern and must have all their accessories on their hunting pack be the same color. SMH...
> 
> Care about the specs, performance and shootability.


my base layers have to be ridge reaper baren ground camo.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Damn, it lives and is a reality ! lain:


----------



## VanBalls (Apr 10, 2014)

Stick12 said:


> How do these short little bows keep getting heavier and heavier? 4.4 lbs is almost a whole pound heavier than the bows Mathews (and the industry as a whole) was releasing just a couple years ago


I was wondering this myself. My 33" ATA Chill R is almost a half pound lighter.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

VanBalls said:


> I was wondering this myself. My 33" ATA Chill R is almost a half pound lighter.


Bridged risers give you a dead shot but add weight. 

Most people are using side bars for hunting anyway so they thought that .2 more lbs wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## VanBalls (Apr 10, 2014)

joffutt1 said:


> Bridged risers give you a dead shot but add weight.
> 
> Most people are using side bars for hunting anyway so they thought that .2 more lbs wouldnt be a problem.


That makes sense, I hadn't considered the bridged riser. That being said, my Chill is so absolutely dead on the shot that I'm hard pressed to imagine what a bow that was more dead would even feel like. I'm looking forward to giving the Triax a shot (no pun intended).


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

Outdoor G said:


> Its a 28 ATA Halon...no room to add the Harmonic Stabilizer on the back of the riser...put it up front and call it "enhanced"...Uh...okay. Kool-Aid is now being served...


I think there was plenty of room in the rear. Sure, it would've changed the symmetrical look of the riser a bit but geez at least it wouldn't look like some out of place appendage coming off the front of the bow.  But you're right, they're spinning it like it's beneficial being where it is. I guess it could be but I'm not buying into it personally.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

SOLO_SLAYER said:


> I was hoping Mathews would bring something great this year after owning a Halon 32 which was a phenominal bow. I'm ok with the looks of the Triax, but when the ata is less than my draw length, no thanks. Right now, looks like the Realm X is the direction I'll head.


Lol, you know you can still use your Halon 32, right??


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Ingo said:


> It would be nice if there was a 340IBO Halon X.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


And not an additional $200 upcharge


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

They state it is the quietest bow they have ever made.....


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

joffutt1 said:


> No. The original Halon was 4.55 while the Halon 32 was 4.7. This one is actually the lightest halon at 4.4.


Its not a Halon, its a TRIAX.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

This Mathews is available for you longer Brace guys

IBO Rate Up to 330 FPS
Physical Weight 4.27 lbs.
Axle to Axle 28.5"
Brace Height 7-5/8"
Let-off Up to 80%
Draw Weight 50 - 70 lbs
Draw Length 26-30"
Cam(s) AVS®
Bowstrings Zebra® Hybrid™
String Length 58 3/4"
Grip Composite
Cable Length 26 1/8"
MSRP $599 (Bow Only


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

ShootingABN! said:


> They state it is the quietest bow they have ever made.....


I always giggle when bow companies release a bow and say something like "years of engineering have come together and we have perfected the system"

Oh so its perfect now? So you aren't going to release a new model next year?


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Its not a Halon, its a TRIAX.


It has the same cams, same bridged riser, same limb pockets, but added the dampener to the front. 

But okay, call it what you'd like.

Marketing departments love people like you.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Remember when Mathews could make >36" hunting bows that weighed the same or less than their 28" bows of today? The q2xl was 38" axle to axle and weighed 4.3 pounds. LX was 36" and weighed 4.2 pounds. What happened? As someone who hunts steep mountains with a bow mounted quiver all the time, weight does matter. I won't even mention the string angle... I guess I just miss the days when the 34" bow offering was actually the short bow offering. Now most people consider that long...


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

joffutt1 said:


> It has the same cams, same bridged riser, same limb pockets, but added the dampener to the front.
> 
> But okay, call it what you'd like.
> 
> Marketing departments love people like you.


Its a different riser, albeit very similar. Not a Halon, but everyone is going to be calling it that i think, lol. 

Probably what "Triax" means. Tri=3, ax=axle (ata). 3rd version and length of the same-ish bow.


----------



## PKayser (Jan 10, 2008)

ncsurveyor said:


> Remember when Mathews could make >36" hunting bows that weighed the same or less than their 28" bows of today? The q2xl was 38" axle to axle and weighed 4.3 pounds. LX was 36" and weighed 4.2 pounds. What happened? As someone who hunts steep mountains with a bow mounted quiver all the time, weight does matter. I won't even mention the string angle... I guess I just miss the days when the 34" bow offering was actually the short bow offering. Now most people consider that long...


The Chill X is still available.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

joffutt1 said:


> It has the same cams, same bridged riser, same limb pockets, but added the dampener to the front.
> 
> But okay, call it what you'd like.
> 
> Marketing departments love people like you.


Thanks.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Just shot one.
WOW
Going to make a great hunting bow
Smooth, short, quiet, 0 hand shock, as in 0.

I'm gonna sell a ton of these!


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

PKayser said:


> The Chill X is still available.


ChillX is discontinued. 

SCFox


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Buellhunter said:


> Just shot one.
> WOW
> Going to make a great hunting bow
> Smooth, short, quiet, 0 hand shock, as in 0.
> ...


I agree! Very nice!!!! It shoots fantastic for a short ata bow and it will be a great groundblind bow!!


----------



## PKayser (Jan 10, 2008)

SCFox said:


> ChillX is discontinued.
> 
> SCFox


Still on their website. In fact it says it's now offered in new colors.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Will recant my earlier statement, the bow looks a lot better in person as the pictures did it no justice. That said its to small for me being 6'3. It will be a big seller as it is an ideal tree stand and blind bow. Don't think many will be on the 3d circuit but they will sell many.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

bghunter7311 said:


> This Mathews is available for you longer Brace guys
> 
> IBO Rate Up to 330 FPS
> Physical Weight 4.27 lbs.
> ...


where do you see this


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

I have not owned a Mathews since the z7 and z7xtreme but shot the new ones every year. Just got done shooting this bow and This is the best shooting smoothest drawing bow Mathews has produced in a long time in my opinion. I was stacking arrows with ease and could barely see the pins. Great bow, great back wall, super quiet, and shot 334 with a 30 inch draw 350 gr arrow, peep, loop, and silencers in the string. Very impressive bow.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

full moon64 said:


> where do you see this


That’s a mission ballistic 2.0

http://missionarchery.com/product/ballistic2/


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

enkriss said:


> That’s a mission ballistic 2.0
> 
> http://missionarchery.com/product/ballistic2/


thx


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Heard from dealer that color options besides lost xd are now an up charge


----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)

Shot it tonight. Great bow! I was very impressed!!


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Some will probably get over the looks of it, seeing it's like 500.00 less then the Hoyt. I have an outback( don't shoot it any more) , really liked it, but swore I would never buy anything shorter then 32 inches after that bow.


----------



## bkcrrtnps (Dec 6, 2009)

FlyfishPA said:


> There are other bows out there that offer performance and don't look like Rosie O'Donnell's nasty parts.
> 
> No need to compromise.


The fact you know what they look like discredits anything you say[emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belo (May 13, 2014)

a little late to the bashing party here...

but am I the only one who doesn't care even a little what my bow looks like? Ya'll can put on your pretty matching sitka camo and marvel about your good looks in a mirror. I'm out to shoot big bucks. I don't care what the hell my bow looks like if it performs.

good grief, you'd think some of ya'll were talking about the new Jordans or something.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Belo said:


> a little late to the bashing party here...
> 
> but am I the only one who doesn't care even a little what my bow looks like? Ya'll can put on your pretty matching sitka camo and marvel about your good looks in a mirror. I'm out to shoot big bucks. I don't care what the hell my bow looks like if it performs.
> 
> good grief, you'd think some of ya'll were talking about the new Jordans or something.


I get where you are coming from but yes I care a lot. First let's be real, this bow or any other new bow will not be the best thing since sliced bread. They all shoot very well and the differences are generally splitting hairs. With that said why spend a grand on something that isn't aesthetically pleasing to yourself? Too many good options not too. I have owned and shot a lot of bows and the differences aren't big enough in my opinion to buy and ugly bow no matter how it shoots. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Belo (May 13, 2014)

trucker3573 said:


> I get where you are coming from but yes I care a lot. First let's be real, this bow or any other new bow will not be the best thing since sliced bread. They all shoot very well and the differences are generally splitting hairs. With that said why spend a grand on something that isn't aesthetically pleasing to yourself? Too many good options not too. I have owned and shot a lot of bows and the differences aren't big enough in my opinion to buy and ugly bow no matter how it shoots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well maybe I'm in a different boat. I dont buy a lot of bows. One every 10 years or so, because as you mentioned the new yearly models aren't drastic. I guess I never once looked at my current mathews switchback and gave a crap about how it looked. I don't film my hunts, I'm the only one in the tree and the only pictures are hero shots... and I typically hope the attention is focused elsewhere.

I guess for someone like me who is in the market, that amount of money is expected and if asked for quieter or prettier, I'd take quieter every time.


----------

